# some pics of my arkangles



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*Nice pics *


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

nice. so are they copper blackwing?


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

I love them! I want them!


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

thepigeonkey said:


> nice. so are they copper blackwing?


yes they are, there going to be gimple though.


----------

